# Indoor Digging Box



## grapefruit

Hi there! I was just wondering, if I wanted to set up a digging box indoors, how would I go about that? I'm looking for the most ideal digging box I could provide for two rabbits, but I don't know how I should construct it, and whether or not it's practical enough for my bedroom. These are my main questions:

1. Would dirt be the best material to use for digging? I have shredded paper but I've seen outdoor rabbits rolling around in the dirt and they look so cute, like they're really enjoying themselves. If dirt is preferable, is there some specific kind that is safe for indoor rabbits? And if they're litter-trained, would they start using it as a litter-box as well? I wouldn't want to dispose of the dirt so often.

2. If dirt isn't the most ideal for digging, what would be? Shredded paper? Wood pellets?

3. What sort of container is preferable? An open area where they can dig (similar to a litter-box but filled with some sort of digging material) or an enclosed cardboard box with some sort of entry? To me it seems the open area would have more space for them to dig, but maybe with a cardboard box they'd feel more like they're in some sort of burrow.

I'm not so concerned about practicalities in the sense of shredded paper being easier to clean than dirt, it's more about whether or not I have the proper materials to construct the digging box, and if the digging material is widely available in stores or if I'd have trouble finding it. I don't mind smaller aspects though, like a little additional cleaning. Anyway, I hope someone will be able to help me with this!

Thank you 

P.S. If anyone has pictures of digging boxes, that would be especially helpful :bunnyheart


----------



## LakeCondo

As to the material, dirt probably isn't a good idea. And the pellets would be good IF the rabbits don't mistake it for litter. But that could be true with paper to dig in as well. I think there's something to be said for digging material that's heavy enough to really dig in.

I don't know how much it helped Honey know it wasn't a 2nd litter box, but I put her cardboard hide box on top of the paper in the dig box & cut a hole in the cardboard's floor. She eventually enlarged the hole & was digging away.


----------



## mdith4him

For one box I made, I just used shredded paper out of our shredder (just check it to make sure there aren't staples or plastic bits). One of our rabbits loved it. The other one thought we had given him an extra litter box  Definitely keep an eye on it the first couple days and check the corners to make sure they haven't peed in it.


----------



## BunBuns Human

Make a couple of planters. That way the lads can not only dig, but they can get a snack too.

Rabbits really like to dig for roots.

My lads go outside for that kind of stuff, but if I had strict house rabbits I would have a series of plantersfor the lads to tear into and snack on, in various stages of growth.


----------



## silversky2668

I have used soil for a digging box before--I just made sure it was plain soil with nothing else added to it and put it into a large cat litter box. Set out a huge sheet on the floor so the dirt would mainly get on the sheet:



















I didn't keep the box out for long, though. I just give it to him every once in awhile. I've tried giving him shredded paper, but he has no interest in it.


----------



## lilabunt

im not sure if you have the room... my babies have an entire basement room now and i got one of the cheap 20$ plastic kiddie pools from walmart and put in a few bags of basic soil (no styrofoam balls, fertilizers...ect) and made a little ramp. this saves my floor from having pounds of dirt on it. luckily i have lino under the pool so most of the dirt is off their feet before they head to bed


----------



## Apebull

We use a 50 qt snack chip box filled with shredded paper and he loves it. The box is bigger then a litter box and he has plenty of room to dig around in.


----------



## MyJuneAngel

My kids have an old sandbox (the turtle shaped kind with a lid) that I am thinking of converting in to a dig box for the buns. It is too big to bring indoors but could possibly be used in the garage during bad weather. Hmmm...


----------



## MiniLopHop

I use a 10 gallon fish tank and plain dirt next to the litter box. The fish tank has high sides so the dirt doesn't get kicked out (much). The dirt is plain, no fertilizer etc. as stated before.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

What if your bunny doesnt want a dig box? 

I have tried several kinds for Bugsy and Oreo and they dont even care about them 

I cant wait to fix my run... that is the only place I have ever seen them dig their hearts out.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I don't know about my two new buns yet, but of my 4 only 1 likes to dig. The others totally ignore the dig spaces I have tried. I don't think it matters, it is just another enrichment if they enjoy the activity.

Of the 3 that don't like a dig box, 2 love to dig at blankets and rearange them. I think from generations of being house bunnies they lose instincts or they get a little strange.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

Oreo LOVES digging at her blankies and rearranging.. and then peeing in them :rollseyes

Its a constant battle with her and her pee pee blankets!! Ugh!


----------



## tulsi

My rabbits dig in their paper filled litter box and LOVE to pee on my bed (ahh) I have covered it with an old sleeping bag and blanket that I wash regularly and I encourage them not to go on it. Think I'll try a kid's sandpit filled with clean earth...


----------



## Shmoo06

MiniLopHop wrote:


> I use a 10 gallon fish tank and plain dirt next to the litter box. The fish tank has high sides so the dirt doesn't get kicked out (much). The dirt is plain, no fertilizer etc. as stated before.



I love this idea! I have an extra tank that I could use. I may have to try this. They have no problem getting in and out? I also have a 20 gallon tank, but that may be a bit big.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We've got a 2' by 3' litter box that is 6" high. We fill it with hand shredded newspaper. Ours love to dig in it and Coal would completely disappear in it--you could see the paper move and every now an than an ear or two and then she'd pop up. Hours of fun and it doubles as a litter box. We now have six around the room.


----------

